# 2 titanium eclipse subs with a rockford fosgate 2ch amp model p8002



## leakx (Aug 27, 2006)

wats the best way to wire these together


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

need sub specs: voice coil config
(dual?)
wattage rating
(rms only)


need amp ratings to


----------



## leakx (Aug 27, 2006)

the eclipses are dvc Continuous Power Handling: 750W 
Music Power Handling: 1,500W 

the amp is 200 watts rms per channel or 800 rms bridged


----------



## leakx (Aug 27, 2006)

200 watts RMS x 2 at 4 ohms 
400 watts RMS x 2 at 2 ohms 
800 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

what ohm voice coil are they???

o and is the amp old school or they the new versions


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

Juding by what you say, you will not be able to run 2 of the subs with that amp and I would not recommon running any sub with that amp. I used to own that amp and I ran my AA Ava sub on my 03 spec v. I bridged the amp to get 800wRMS @4ohm and my sub was rated to be about 800wRMS @4ohm. My electroical on my car did not like it, I had serious problem with lights dimming. The amp was only turned up 1/4 of the way. I also upgraded the big 3 wires and it only help a little. Since that is a class A/B type amp, it is not that effeicent and is very power hungry. I swapped that amp with the mobo block class D amp that is rated to be 1,000wRMS @1ohm and now I have no problem with lights dimming.


In your case if you really must use that amp I would only use ONE of that sub if the ohm config is correct. Since those subs are DVC, they MUST be DVC 2ohm in order for it to work well on that amp. You must wire it to a 4ohm load. If they are DVC 4ohm, and I bet that it is, you can only run the sub at 2ohm and 8ohm. If you look at your specs on the amp at 2ohm, you only get 400wRMS and I dont think it will handle 8ohm. Those subs are efficent but 400wRMS isnt gonna cut it. If you try to run both of the subs, on that amp I bet the amp will overheat because you have to set the gain high to get enough power.

You can sell the amp or use that amp to run your front stage. 200wRMS per channel will give you a solid front stage setup.


----------

